
Nanaimo bar gets Canada Post stamp, but critics question base-to-filling ratio - gruseom
https://vancouversun.com/life/food/sweet-iconic-nanaimo-bar-gets-its-own-stamp
======
astura
Which is worse, this or Google's hamburger disaster?

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/30/16569346/burgergate-
emoj...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/30/16569346/burgergate-emoji-google-
apple)

~~~
em-bee
the google hamburger won't show up in stamp collections 100 years from now...

------
mikekchar
BTW, I just want to say that if you get a chance to eat a Saskatoon berry pie:
do it. I haven't had the chance for at least 20 years, unfortunately :-(

~~~
BenjiWiebe
Not everyone loves them. I personally do, but my mom (a Canadian) doesn't
think they're that great.

------
devoply
they trusted kraft: [http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/layered-nanaimo-bar-
chees...](http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/layered-nanaimo-bar-
cheesecake-86643)

~~~
HoochieKoo
Eww

------
dawnerd
Kind of reminds me of the USPS using a picture of the Statue of Liberty in
Vegas.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/05/arts/statue-of-liberty-
st...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/05/arts/statue-of-liberty-stamp-
copyright-las-vegas.html)

------
bhouston
Hilarious. How could they get that wrong? A simple Google Image search show
this representation is non typical.

~~~
decasteve
Very funny. Marketing gimmick to get it wrong? More people talk about it this
way.

~~~
HoochieKoo
Let’s talk about Rampart.

------
leoc
Something almost but not completely unlike millionaire's shortbread ... It
does seems that nanaimo bar came first, actually:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caramel_shortbread](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caramel_shortbread)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanaimo_bar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanaimo_bar)

~~~
benj111
Unfortunately inflation and wealth inequality is leading to it being called
billionaires shortbread.

------
CrestonePeak
That does not resemble my childhood memories of the Nanaimo Bar, but it did
provoke some intense nostalgia.

~~~
grawprog
Yeah...that is heftier than any nanaimo bar i've ever had. Those things are so
rich it's hard to eat a whole normal sized one. That's just a bit much.

Looks more like an ice cream sandwhich to me.

------
chrstphrhrt
Haha, oh well I'd still try one with more filling, it is my favourite part
anyway. Canada Post is pulling some culinary activism I can get behind. Thanks
for looking past the rockies Ottawa!

------
benj111
So I always thought that 'sugar pie' was a pet name for a loved one.

Apparently not [1], I guess it is also a pet name, else there's a few songs I
need to re evaluate.

Ps Does North America not use the word tart. The wikipedia page describes it
as a 'single-crust' pie? How do you differentiate those annoying upside down
tart 'pies' consisting of a disc of pastry plonked on top?

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_pie](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_pie)

~~~
dsr_
A tart is a pie with a bottom crust and no top crust. What you're describing
as an upside-down tart is a grunt. If you bake a grunt but serve it upside
down, it's a slump.

There are also betties, crumbles, crisps, buckles, clafoutis, cobblers, crisps
and pandowdies. Each is different, and some have regional disagreements.

~~~
benj111
Wikipedia suggests that a grunt is a type of cobbler [1]? Although [2]
suggests its steamed?

[2] also suggests a slump is yet another cobbler variation.

The upside down tarts are what they try to pass off as pies in British pubs, I
wouldn't class them as pies, just like I wouldn't class a tart as a pie.
British crumbles,cobblers et al don't tend to have pastry bottoms, so I
wouldn't class those as pies either.

Shepherds, Cumberland and cottage pie...... Are the exception that proves the
rule :)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobbler_(food)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobbler_\(food\))

[2] [https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/what-is-cobbler-crisp-
cr...](https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/what-is-cobbler-crisp-crumble-
baked-fruit-dessert.html)

------
psiops
That looks a lot like a tompouce to me:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=tompouce&rlz=1C1GCEA_enNL749...](https://www.google.com/search?q=tompouce&rlz=1C1GCEA_enNL749NL749&oq=tompu&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.6728j1j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
twic
That's made with layers of pastry on the top and bottom, right? I believe that
the Nanaimo bar has a biscuit base, like a cheesecake, and chocolate icing on
top. The custard core is a common point, though.

------
rdiddly
I've seen them looking like this in the States. Guess I can now assume those
weren't quite authentic.

------
sandworm101
And continuing that great stamp conspiracy of not putting the value on the
stamp so i have to spend ten minutes on google trying to figure out how many i
need. Eventually i give up and just plaster the envelope with stamps. They win
again. By the time i next have to mail something to my great aunt ive totally
forgotten about the last and repeat the cycle. I must overspend at least a
dollar or two each year on this scam.

~~~
ckuhl
I... I'm confused. They're permanent stamps. They _always_ have the correct
value.

~~~
sandworm101
Weight. Not all things require the same number of stamps.

~~~
ksaj
Yes. But it takes one of those stamps to send a regular letter. No matter if
the price changes. No conspiracy here. Don't use letter mail postage for
parcel mail.

------
wolco
Less base is better anyhow but middle is way too big. Would glady eat.

------
Camillo
They did it on purpose. Now they have to amend and reprint the stamp, and
destroy all the old batches. Except for a couple of sheets, which some
insiders will hold on to, and which will eventually resurface as philatelic
rarities...

~~~
sequoia
Yes, the Great Canada Post Nanaimo Stamp Conspiracy... it's the perfect crime.

------
interfixus
The weird and wonderful erudition one may gain on HN. Before clicking through
I couldn't even parse the title. _Canada_ , yes, the huge country we never
hear about, and _Post_ , and _stamp_ , but who's Nanaimo, or where's the bar,
and what's with its capacity for filling?

All is now clear. On to weightier if possibly less entertaining matters.

------
the_unknown
Proving once again that the quickest way to success is to check with your
customers. Rather than a secret build then a big reveal Canada Post could have
checked in with some local experts for each dessert to ensure they had the
best representation possible.

Canada Post isn't a startup and they aren't looking for "market fit" but the
same principles apply.

~~~
bitminer
No, it really begs the question of "how many Canadians were involved in
designing this stamp?"

Subject-matter experts are always required.

